# fancy dress



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hi, i have a fun show coming up which includes horse fancy dresssss.

i need some ideas what to do. 
the horse is going to be a clown and me(the leader) is going to be one too. 

i have got a clowns outfit to wear but i need to make my horse something.
any suggestions.

she had got tights that i have split into half and shes fine with them. got blue and white stripy paid and red and white strippy pair. she has a clowns hat and a big long tiee. what else could we make and do to herrr. 

need suggestions quick as i have got to make it. xx


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

You could tie big colorful pom-poms in her main and tail, and tie a string of pom-poms loosely around her ankles (tight enough they won't fall off, but not so tight it restricts her movement


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

once me and a friend did a wizord of oz theme. I was dorthy and i was in this red dress with red cowboy boots that we covered in red glitter. My old mare Brandy was a chestnut and my mom made a lions mane out of yarn and put that around her neck. My friend dressed up as the scarcrow adn she had a white arabian mare that we put a big yellow prom dress on to be the princess or whatever that was in the movie!! We made her bridle out of beads all held together by fishing wire! it was sooo cool...then my little cousin walked next to us and he was the tin man and then he was walking my grandmas little black dog who was toetoe(SP?)....sooooo cute!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents thats a great ideaa thanks for your suggetion. 


any more please let me know.


----------



## fiberchina89 (Jul 30, 2009)

Listen and if simply to "paint" a horse paints? Not water colour it is final, and special! What use for clothes "drawing" on naked bodies of people!

_______
fiber optic


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

attach things to the horses halter/bridle


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

i did a clown once!! my pony had a big ruffle collar made out of crepe paper and a red hat with a colourful wig underneath haha.. he had coloured bits of soft rope braided into his mane and tail (sounds strange but was really affective).. we also painted his nose red and got coloured hairpspray and did swirls and stuff.. and he had bell boots on painted in different colours.. i think we won.... cant be to sure but it was fun while we were doing it!!


----------

